# Initial D anyone? [racing anime]



## mystery_penguin (Jul 26, 2010)

Living in a city at the bottom of a famous mountain for street-racing, Takumi Fujiwara was forced to deliver Tofu up to a hotel each morning for 6 years by his father who used to be a famed and skilled racer. These trips up and down the mountain honed Takumi's skills, which made him an excellent driver, even though he doesn't like it that much (at the start).

This show is Licensed by Funimation

Season one (1st Stage), Episode one:
http://www.hulu.com/watch/164284/initial-d-the-ultimate-tofu-store-drift

Season two (2nd Stage), Episode one:
http://www.hulu.com/watch/165333/initial-d-a-new-threat

Initial D movie (3rd Stage), Part one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXGJltWYu74

Season four (4th Stage), Episode one
http://www.hulu.com/watch/139087/initial-d-project-d#s-p5-so-i0

There is also a Chinese Live-action movie, but you can find that for yourself...
*note:* the CGI for the racing gets better every stage, the show started in the 90's.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have yet to finish season 1, Ive only seen a few episodes.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 26, 2010)

I used to watch this when I was 15, good times, good times...


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 26, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Have yet to finish season 1, Ive only seen a few episodes.


 You should watch it, all the eps are up on Funi's ID Hulu page.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jul 26, 2010)

My ex boyfriend watches it and I really should watch it cause  I'm into cars and such


----------



## Runefox (Jul 26, 2010)

You know, I'm sure the series is awesome and all, but the art style seriously sucks. Like, horrendously bad art. Really, really bad. There's only one face. It's copy-pasted everywhere.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 26, 2010)

Runefox said:


> You know, I'm sure the series is awesome and all, but the art style seriously sucks. Like, horrendously bad art. Really, really bad. There's only one face. It's copy-pasted everywhere.


 I wouldn't call it terrible; I have seen worse art-styles, but yes, the creator of the manga this was based off of had an incredibly limited character design.


----------

